# need to find out where i can get pessaries from on a spanish prescription



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

i am wondering if you can help me please? i was given a spanish prescription to get ustrogen 200mg vaginal pessaries. i have asked my dr to write me the prescripton out again on a green prescription. he has refused.  the pharmacst i asked was very rude and basically said he wont be able to gve me the pessaries i need because i had my fertility treatment abroad, and if i am pregnant it wll be the uk that picks up the tab. i have about 4 days worth of pessaries left, which wont get me to test day. do you know where i can get them from. i told both my doctor and pharmacist i was going to pay for them so as not to be a drain on the nhs.  i am so angry, but more importantly worried as to how im going to get the progestorone that i desperatley need.

please can you help

thanks

jade x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Spanish prescriptions are certainly valid in the UK as they are EU based. The presenting pharmacy can dispense so long as they are sure that the prescription is valid and from a licensed practitioner. Obviously not easy to make totally sure that this is the case when trying to find out registrations in other countries so Pharmacies can decline to dispense if they wish to. What isn't acceptable is to inform the customer that they won't do it because the UK picks up the tab  No matter what our personal view points, as pharmacists, we must maintain a professional and ethical stance at all times! Quite frankly appalled that another pharmacist said this to you!!

Anyway to help with current problem.... Try calling other local pharmacies in area first to ask if they would be prepared to dispense a Spanish script. You could ask at your nearest fertility clinic to see if they would supply a private prescription for you instead (likely to cost a lot more though). Alternatively try calling some of the London pharmacies that specialise in fertility treatments. They are usually happy to post out on receipt of original prescription. Details are on the 'where to buy cheap drugs thread' http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Hope this helps x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

thank you mazv,

im going to print your reply off and give it to the pharmacist in question, if thats ok.  i rang my local asda pharmacy out of desperation and he was apalled as well. he can give me 1 box as spanish doctor hasnt been specific with how many boxes i need.  have an appt with my doctor tomorrow and im taking my husband so we can both try to persuade him to 'convert eu script' or give me a fresh uk one.

dont know what else i can do>  will try london clinics if m not successful with doctors.

the asda pharmacist has said if my spansh clinic can send a hard copy? to him, he will be happy to provide me with all the progestorone i need.  so im hopng that all is not lost...... yet.

thank you for replying.

jade x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

dear mazv,

quick update my doctor has agreed to do the private prescriptions for me.  apparently cyclogest 200 s the uk equivalent of ustrgestan 200. so hes prescribed 2 boxes and reassured me that if i need a repeat private prescription,he is more than happy to prescribe them for me.

but the absolute best bit of all? _ clutchng that prescrption and giving it to the unethical, unprofessional pharmacist and watches his face and demeanour change as he read the prescription and then looked at me.  he skulked (literally) off and when they needed to pass information that theyve got to order it and it will be ready at 11.30 tomorrow morning, he sent his underling HAHAHA. sorry to sound vindinctve, but t was a good moment.

unethical pharmacist wouldnt meet my gaze and i stood there n front of him with my head held (and an nvisible peace backwards sign  )

thank you very much for your advice and i have taken nto account the unethical unprofessional comments. i have an appointment next week wth hs supervisor for an 'informal chat'.  my worry is if he's being judgemental towards me - who else is he doing to?

so thank you thank you thank you.  without you and the ladies on this wonderful site, i wouldnt have know where to start.  and i wouldnt have known he had spoken unprofessionally and i would have just took it. thanks to this site, that is not going to happen now


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Two more options - 
Fertility 2 U will countersign prescriptions from abroad and dispense privately
The London Women's clinic will write prescriptions for outside patients for a fee.

Once you are pregnant you can get a prescription charge exemption card on form FW8 and my GP was happy to prescribe my cyclogest on FP10 once I was pregnant - and I could get it free once I had my exemption card.

Sometimes the issue is that the product is not a UK licensed product, and not available so cannot be dispensed anyway.


----------

